# Beans - How do you eat them



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

beans make up a big part of my families preps

I like baked beans with home made rolls.. the rolls are great for sopping up the juice 

also

baked beans on butter toast with ketchup salt and pepper

red beans and rice

in chilli

kidney beans on a cold day with warm bread

I have never cared for bean burritos though


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

(*sigh*) I'm sorry to report that I have reached that age when any decently prepared side order of beans produces and an embarrassing and 'gasly' eruption of aromatic but not a fragrant on-rush of displeasure.

On the lighter side, I just introduced sardines to my dog. Somehow he understands the pleasure of this nasal onslaught...


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Rice, black beans, and chicken. Let the spices fly. We prepare this with differing flavors. Always one of our favorite meals.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> (*sigh*) I'm sorry to report that I have reached that age when any decently prepared side order of beans produces and an embarrassing and 'gasly' eruption of aromatic but not a fragrant on-rush of displeasure.
> 
> On the lighter side, I just introduced sardines to my dog. Somehow he understands the pleasure of this nasal onslaught...


if you leave the beans soaking in water overnight (the day before cooking them) with a little vinegar, it will greatly help with the "gas" problem. Beans will also cook faster is you previoulsy soak them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> if you leave the beans soaking in water overnight (the day before cooking them) with a little vinegar, it will greatly help with the "gas" problem. Beans will also cook faster is you previoulsy soak them.


I'm sure you're right. But who's going to take a chance on me and my reputation?

But I am going to have my wife read your post, we don't prepare beans that way, and I think we should start! Thanks!


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Beans is a national dish in Brazil, usually we cook them in the pressure cooker. Leaving them soaking in water overnight helps to cook them faster and save cooking fuel. Using a little vinegar on the soaking water helps to prevent gas. This is everyday beans. On weekends or friends gatherings people often make "feijoada" wich is cooked beans with sausage, pork, sliced kale, orange... The list goes ever on.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll take my beans split along with a ham hock >>>> nothing better for a meal beginner than split pea soup ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Famous Red Beans, Andouille Sausage and Rice

Soak Red Beans over night in water, salt, pepper, and any brand of red hot sauce.

Toss some Smoked Andouille Sausage into a Stainless Steel Stock Pot and brown it up real nice. Remove Sausage and add a small amount of Rice Flour to the drippings to make a light Roux.

Add a few ounces of Vidalia Sweet Onions, Green Peppers and Celery (not a lot of veggies, just enough for taste) to the Roux and season with Tony Chachere's Seasoning and cook the Trinity for a few minutes until soft. Add back the Sausage and the Red Beans and simmer for a while. Drink a few adult beverages while the savory concoction gets nice and tasty.

Bake you up some cornbread in your best Cast Iron skillet and enjoy the Red Beans over Rice!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Baked beans on mashed potatoes instead of gravy. :vs_love:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bacon and pinto beans, . . . add a handful of cubed up tomatoes, . . . 4 or 5 green onions chopped up, . . . one large wedge of cornbread, . . . stir it up in a bowl and eat it.

Finish up with another bowl full of cornbread and buttermilk.

Apple pie for dessert, . . . 

I heard that was the usual fare inside the pearly gates, . . . but that may have just been a rumor.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

With a spoon, or a sopping piece of corn bread.

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> With a spoon, or a sopping piece of corn bread.
> 
> :tango_face_grin:


(Slippy's Red Beans and Rice are so sticky and scrumptious that you can use a fork! :vs_smile


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy's Red Beans and Rice are so sticky and scrumptious that you can use a fork! :vs_smile


Recipe please?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chiefster23 said:


> Recipe please?


I cook by using the "Done it a Million Times Before" method...which means I don't use specific amounts. I add or subtract ingredients by Taste and Feel if that makes sense.

_Slippy's Famous Red Beans, Andouille Sausage and Rice

Soak Red Beans over night in water, salt, pepper, and any brand of red hot sauce.

Toss some Smoked Andouille Sausage into a Stainless Steel Stock Pot and brown it up real nice. Remove Sausage and add a small amount of Rice Flour to the drippings to make a light Roux.

Add a few ounces of Vidalia Sweet Onions, Green Peppers and Celery (not a lot of veggies, just enough for taste) to the Roux and season with Tony Chachere's Seasoning and cook the Trinity for a few minutes until soft. Add back the Sausage, Red Beans and simmer for a while in a few cups of water...sometimes I add a beer.

Drink a few adult beverages while the savory concoction gets nice and tasty.

Bake you up some cornbread in your best Cast Iron skillet and enjoy the Red Beans over Rice! _


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You can't do better then red beans and rice with hot sausage. Don't forget the cornbread and hot sauce! Beans are big part of my food stores. They store for ever and there is so much you can do with them. I have tried @Slippy 's take on it with Andouille Sausage and it's awesome.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sounds great! I’m coming over! What time is lunch?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Most of my beans get canned, pickled, or eaten fresh. Dried beans for soups or chili.

Dilled Beans 2016

Used recepies in Back to Basics and Keeping the harvest as models.

Almost ½ bushel Blue lake bush beans (had some/few with spots of rot that were culled or carved not too many)
White vinegar
Canning Salt
Pepper corns
Mustard seed
Dried cayenne pepper (hot old stock)
Cloves
Allspice
Fresh Dill
Fresh Garlic

Recepies calls for 5 cups water 5 cups vinegar and 1 cup salt for 7 pints (back to basics) I doubled this for 8 26 oz canning jars (cleaned and packed from bushel w/spices) and was about ¼-1/3 too much brine. Saved excess brine

Beans soaked /rinsed in water a few hours then soaked rinsed in fresh water before cutting ends. This was just enough for 8 26 oz jars.

To jars were added ½ of large dill head (stalks too) and ½ FAT clove of garlic followed by a tight pack of beans cleaned beans. Near top added ~ 20 peppercorns 1 tsp mustard seed remaining dill/garlic head/clove and 1 large dried crushed cayenne pepper . To 4 were also added 3 allspice and 1 clove, then all topped with beans.

The jars were filled to ¾” with hot pickling solution and added to warn/hot 22-L canner (full). Took ~ 10 min to steam and 5 more to clear steam. Jiggler set at 10psi and 17 min to jiggle (may need new canner gasket?) then cooked 10 min and allowed to cool ( long time/hour).

All sealed well. Will see how they taste and spiced vs non-spiced (allspice/cloves)

2nd batch but added horseradish ~ 1tsp each jar


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Cold, right out of the B&M Baked Beans can


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> cornbread


I love me some cornbread


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Slippy's Famous Red Beans, Andouille Sausage and Rice
> 
> Soak Red Beans over night in water, salt, pepper, and any brand of red hot sauce.
> 
> ...


Sounds great. We eat pintos three times a day and twice on Sundays around here..but as a Cajun at heart love the Red beans and rice too. We only soak pintos for an hour...but That over night soak is higly imortant for kidney beans. They have a pesky tough hull. Found a bottle full flavor beer adds some Zing when added to the cooking liquid. Also a light touch of Marjoram. What brand of Andouilla we need? Havent found anything overly impressive at Kroger. I used to make a lot of the stuff in the sausage making hobby and sold it at the beer joints. Its a hard way to make a buck..lol. Way more labor inteensve than the moon shine hobby. Heres one of my earlier variants. 
https://www.bigoven.com/recipe/bigwheels-world-famous-prize-winning-cajun-andouille/151906


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Sounds great. We eat pintos three times a day and twice on Sundays around here..but as a Cajun at heart love the Red beans and rice too. We only soak pintos for an hour...but That over night soak is higly imortant for kidney beans. They have a pesky tough hull. Found a bottle full flavor beer adds some Zing when added to the cooking liquid. Also a light touch of Marjoram. What brand of Andouilla we need? Havent found anything overly impressive at Kroger. I used to make a lot of the stuff in the sausage making hobby and sold it at the beer joints. Its a hard way to make a buck..lol. Way more labor inteensve than the moon shine hobby. Heres one of my earlier variants.
> https://www.bigoven.com/recipe/bigwheels-world-famous-prize-winning-cajun-andouille/151906


Savoie makes a good Andouille and you can order online and they'll ship it. But sometimes Mrs S will pick up some off brand that she finds at the Publix that she likes to shop at. They employ some nice Down Syndrome kids who carry the bags of groceries out to the truck. When I'm with her I always try to tip them a dollar or 3 and they always refuse...Store Policy NO TIPPING. But I try an trip the kids up all the time. Mrs S says that is not very nice but it makes me chuckle and the kids are polite.

https://www.savoiesfoods.com/
https://shop.savoiesfoods.com//

By the way bigwheel

Excellent recipe for Andouille! I've never made it but will try it oneday. Thank you Sir!
https://www.bigoven.com/recipe/bigwheels-world-famous-prize-winning-cajun-andouille/151906


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tip on Savoie. I got a hot tip from a real cajun who said use their jarred roux. So I went to great lengths to get a jar smuggled in from the cajun food grocery store in an adjoing town. Dont think I ever got around to using it lol. I make a killer rouxless gumbo..lol. Well it has Tonys Instant Roux and brown gravy mix in it. Now thats good stuff. lol.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

B&M Boston Baked Beans, in the glass jar, poured over B&M Brown Bread.
Bush's Beans (any flavor), room temperature, straight outta the can.
Black beans and rice.
Red beans and rice.
Kidney beans with just butter and salt.

And don't forget lima beans, butter beans, field peas, black eyed peas.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I can't help it. I have that old poem running through my head. The one from grade school that starts out, "beans, beans, they're good for your heart." And I'll stop right there because its not very polite, because the next line rhymes with heart. Yeah.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Beans hate me!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I love beans! Especially cooked in a cajun style dish. But man, they just kill my digestive system. So I need to eat them in extreme moderation. Red beans and rice will mess me up for days. :sad2:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> B&M Boston Baked Beans, in the glass jar, poured over B&M Brown Bread.
> Bush's Beans (any flavor), room temperature, straight outta the can.
> Black beans and rice.
> Red beans and rice.
> ...


I live just a few miles from the B&M Baked Bean factory....oh man does it smell good when they're baking them beans


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We may have a market here at The Prepper Forums for some Flatulence Deodorizer Products!

https://www.flat-d.com/flatdpremium.html


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Heh. "Beans" is a top level folder in DH's _Big Food Manual and Survivalist Flourishing Guide_.









Here are the "Beans Hints"

"The ancients used "beans" medicinally. Bruised and boiled with garlic, they were taken to cure coughs." -Master Chef Louis P. De Gouy, The Gold Cook Book (1947)

BEANS HINTS

"One of the most satisfactory food extenders is soybean meal. Frankfurters as purchased today are largely reinforced by soy meal. It is very digestible.
Sprouted soybeans should be kept refrigerated like fresh meat. For long storage, they may be blanched in boiling water for from 2 to 3 minutes, then either frozen or dried. Remember that vitamin C is developed as the bean sprouts.
Dried soybeans (even after soaking overnight), require long, slow cooking to make them tender, unless they can be cooked in a pressure cooker. Under 5 pounds pressure they will cook in about 20 minutes. Otherwise, given them from 4 to 6 hours cooking.
A touch of curry powder added to canned baked beans is a good idea; use a level teaspoon to 2 cups of beans.
Maple syrup may be substituted for molasses to sweeten baked beans.
A few onion rings and some thin strips of salt pork placed on top of beans as they are baking add goodness and flavor; and how about baked beans with a layer of melted cheese in the middle? Or corn meal waffles with crisp bacon in the batter to serve with baked beans?
Hot baked beans served in ramekins, with hot rolls, relishes, and a fruit dessert, make a satisfying lunch or supper any day in the year.
Soak kidney beans in hot water and you shorten the cooking time. If you have soft rain water so much the better because hard water tends to toughen the beans so that they never seem done.
To improve the flavor of home-baked beans, stir in very gently when half-cooked, some finely chopped green pepper and grated onion &#8230; and remember, one pound of dry beans has twice as many calories and nearly twice as much protein as one pound of beefsteak.
If tired of baked beans as such, mash them; season with onion, catsup and an herb or two, make into croquettes, dip in egg and crumbs and fry in deep fat. Also, try serving baked beans in green peppers, in tomatoes, large onions, or in bread cases.
If you have neglected to soak either navy or lima beans over night, pour boiling water over them after washing them, and let stand covered for about an hour before cooking.
Dry beans stored in a can with a close-fitting cover or in a tightly closed bag are safe from dire, insects and mice."


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> We may have a market here at The Prepper Forums for some Flatulence Deodorizer Products!
> 
> https://www.flat-d.com/flatdpremium.html


I just want to know if they're good for your heart.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I love beans, but I'm not sure they should be a regular dinner side order.

Anyone know about the bad stuff? Like calorie load, any oils, and the dreaded down time in your colon?

The last thing people our age need is an oily ball that refuses to move.

Yikes, I just heard my mind say, "... John Mayall, "ROOM TO MOVE"..."


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I open a can of great northern beans and add, 1 avocado large chop, 1 vine tomato large chop, dried habanero, bacon, crumbled goat cheese, cilantro, garlic powder, salt and the juice of 1 lime... I eat it like a salad and it’s pretty good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Beans are one of God's most perfect foods..ranking up near Mothers Milk. They only give gas to yankees who dont eat em often. Try bringing them to a boil for one miniute. Add a lid..cut off the fire and let them set one hour. Dump off the juice and start over with fresh water and cook till done. Try that and report back. Thanks.
https://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/5-winter-superfoods-dried-beans


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Beans are one of God's most perfect foods..ranking up near Mothers Milk. They only give gas to yankees who dont eat em often. Try bringing them to a boil for one miniute. Add a lid..cut off the fire and let them set one hour. Dump off the juice and start over with fresh water and cook till done. Try that and report back. Thanks.
> https://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/5-winter-superfoods-dried-beans


Beef is is the perfect food. Beans are for those who won't eat the sacred cow. :vs_cool:


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

im fixing up a big ole batch of beans n ham with pinto bean seasoning added.and i'll be making corn bread muffins later.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have started making pinto beans and brown rice, with fried cornbread; and I am happy to say that it is working for me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> Beans is a national dish in Brazil


Speaking of dishes from Brazil, could you introduce me to "The Girl From Ipanema." Yeah, I was 14 years old when they played a vignette of a pretty girl at Rio de Janeiro. I didn't talk to a blonde American girl for over six months!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> I can't help it. I have that old poem running through my head. The one from grade school that starts out, "beans, beans, they're good for your heart." And I'll stop right there because its not very polite, because the next line rhymes with heart. Yeah.


Reminds me of the old boy scout song we all learned. My girl friend has freckles on her butt..shes purty.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimLE said:


> im fixing up a big ole batch of beans n ham with pinto bean seasoning added.and i'll be making corn bread muffins later.


I was raised on fried corn bread since my Mamas oven broke and we was too broke to fix it. I tired to pay attention on the oven cooked variant of which she made the best...but the fiied cornbread is still sort of a mystery. What do we need to know about how to make it? Thanks. One of my old partners Mamas from NC made us up some fried things about the size of a egg and using white cornmeal Best dang stuff I ever ate. She called em Fritters I think. She say it was not cornbread. Think it might pass for what some folks call hot water corn bread. You ever made that?


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Navy beans with a big hamhock slow cooking all day. Then served with fresh cut onions and corn bread.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..think this is highly similar to the fried cornbread the lady from NC made for us. Would trade in the self rising flour for regular flour and a Tablespoon of Baking powder. Was highly tasty. Hers were more torpedo shaped as opposed to flat. 
https://iheartrecipes.com/hot-water-cornbread/


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i never learned how to fry cornbread. always baked it.i should of payed more attention to one of my grandmother's. she was more onry then a sailor.but she sure could cook thoe.i not only want to learn how to fix it on the stove top.but on a camp fire as well.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Alone at night after.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Warmed up in or out of the can. They just plain suck cold. Dried bean cooked and served with rice works for me. Some beans served with corn bread are a full meal IMO.


----------

